# Help me find the name of this company



## AlexxTurner (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey there, a while ago i found a company which produced leaflets, emroidery, cut and sew products and a lot more, and i saved it to my favourites but then my computer got wiped and i forgot the name of the company and all i can remember it had an inkdrop and crossbones for its logo

If anyone could help, thanks


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

ummm...i don't know about that. but, i do know that something similar went awry w/my bookmarks. i haven't been able to locate the company since. i know it exists 'cause i saw the product i was looking for, etc. they were a manufacturer in china. i am sick about it! i've tried everything...looking in my history, etc.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good luck on your search. i think i've given up for now. i spent an entire weekend trying to find them again. it was a packaging company.


----------

